# Decodificador para display's 14 o 16 segmentos



## dcpe87 (Mar 13, 2008)

Buenas.. Necesito ayuda en lo siguiente, para mi practica me piden mostrar despues de cierto tiempo las letras "RET" en display's.. se q debo usar display's 14 o 16 segmentos pero no se q tipo de decodificador usar  .. Gracias x la ayuda!


----------



## pepechip (Mar 14, 2008)

hola
 si tu display lo unico que tiene que mostrar son esas letras lo unico que tienes que hacer es polarizar esos segmentos con resistencias, y estas llevartelas a un unico punto que al aplicar la alimentacion se iluminen.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 14, 2008)

Tambien en el caso de que ademas  tengas que mostrar otra letra distinta, puedes realizarte tu mismo el decodificador utilizando diodos.


----------



## dcpe87 (Mar 14, 2008)

ah ok... Gracias....y como haria el decodificador utilizando diodos?...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 14, 2008)

Esta es una posibilidad, los diodos se pueden omitir, pero si estan te permiten mediante mas diodos presentar otra palabra alimentando un juego de diodos o el otro.


----------



## dcpe87 (Mar 14, 2008)

ahora tengo otro problemita, y es que por aca no consigo los display's 14 segmentos, solo de 7 segmentos.... 
Mi practica es un contador descendente de 1000 a 500, y tengo q mostrar en los mismos display's tanto los numeros como la palabra RET, y no se como hacer! 

Gracias otra vez


----------



## pepechip (Mar 15, 2008)

hola
Acabas de modificar el proyecto originalmente expuesto. 
Para este caso vas  tener que implementar tu diseño mediante un microcontrollador. Te aconsejo que busques información sobre el 16F84.

Si no encuentras el display de 14 seg, puedes pedirlo por correo, o bien te realizas uno en plan GIGANTE con diodos led.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2008)

dcpe87 dijo:
			
		

> *Mi practica es un contador descendente de 1000 a 500, y tengo q mostrar en los mismos display's tanto los numeros como la palabra RET*, y no se como hacer!
> Gracias otra vez




Por que no te comunicas por teléfono con el colega "dcpe87" y se ponen de acuerdo entre los 3 sobre * ! QUE QUIEREN HACER ¡ *


Armar un esquema lleva su tiempo, tiempo que tire a la basura por la ambigüedad de tu consulta ¡.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
3. Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!*


----------



## mabauti (Mar 15, 2008)

Tranquilizate Fogo, es un nuevo forero y le debes dar el beneficio de la duda.

dcpe87:  el compañero Fogonazo , quien es un gran colaborador de este foro, invirtio bastante de su tiempo en darte una solucion a lo que planteaste, es incorrecto que solo le (nos) hayas dicho la mitad de lo pensabas, debes darle una disculpa por eso; ademas leete las reglas del foro para evitar este tipo de incomodidades entre los usuarios.


----------



## dcpe87 (Mar 15, 2008)

umm.. Ok... 
Fogonazo: disculpame de verdad, mi intensión no fue incomodar a nadie...

Disculpen las molestias causadas.. y Gracias d todas formas!....


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2008)

Volviendo a empezar, con display de 7 segmentos no puedes representar una "R"
Opcion:

En lugar de *RET*orno pueses escribir* BAC*k.

De esta forma con el mismo display representas la cuenta y el cartel de inversion


----------



## DRTK (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola, la idea de usar un microcontrolador es la mejor. Puede usarse en conjunto con el micro un registro corredizo como el MM5450/51. Con dicho registro y un multiplexaje es posible controlar 4 displays alfanumericos. Cuando quiero visualizar mmemonicos con un display de 7 segmentos utilizo una prom o un gal en lugar de hacer un codificador con compuertas.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 4, 2009)

Saludos a todos. Bueno, yo tengo entendido que hay una forma de controlar un display de 14 segmentos Alfanumerico, con un puerto de 8 pines, mediante multiplexado, pero no se bien como seria esto. Alguien sabe algo del multiplexado?


----------



## fernandob (Ene 4, 2009)

*r*et se puede poner (feamente ) con 7 segmentos, asi como lo puse , en minusculas.

tambien puede usarse un led extra que indique "ret" escrito a un costado.

y bueno un contador down.......de mil formas , en lo demas :


----------



## chipichape (Ene 4, 2009)

bien. voy a ser mas especifico: no necesito poner ret, necesito rotar un mensaje, digamos: "esta es la casa" con dos displays dobles de 14 segmentos, los luminosos, no pantallas lcd. Podrias darme un poco mas de información de como es esto de la Polarizacion con resistencias, o como se podria hacer si tengo solo 8 pines, es decir con un solo puerto?. Ayudame porfavor, lo que requiero saber es como utilizar menos puertos, para hacer lo demas en el programa.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 4, 2009)

Oye si tienes un ejemplo de como hacer esto con un at89c51 o cualquier otro microcontrolador, porfa enviamelo, gracias por tu atensión


----------



## DRTK (Ene 10, 2009)

Hola. Si necesitas visualisar varios mensajes debes usar un micro, pero si lo que necesitas es mostrar uno puedes usar resistencias que alimenten de forma permanente los segmentos necesarios para visualizar el mensaje. Si esto ultimo fuera el caso, deja las resistencias permanentemente conectadas a vcc o gnd  (si los displays son catodo o anodo comun respectivamente) y alimenta los puntos comunes de los displays usando transistores, asi tantos displays, tantas lineas al puerto.
Si usas un micro y quieres ahorrar pines del puerto, puedes usar el multiplexado: El ojo humano no persibe el parpadeo de una luz cuando tiene una frecuencia igual o superior a los 15Hz (60 ms) mas o menos. Teniendo en cuenta este fenomeno, puedes unir todos los segmentos "a, b, c, d, e, f y g de varios displays entre si. A simple vista pareciera que todos los displays van a visualizar lo mismo, pero, alimentando los puntos comunes de los displays en momentos diferentes y a una frecuencia que sea igual o superior a los 15Hz, una persona no podria notar el parpadeo de los mismos. Es decir, si quieres visualisar un digito cualquiera, mandas un digito a la vez por las lineas a,b,c,d,e,f,g, pero solo alimentas el punto comun del display que debe visualizar el digito, luego mandas el siguiente digito, pero no alimentas el mismo display sino el que sigue, y asi sucesivamente. Sin embargo el multiplexaje tiene sus limites. A mayor frecuencia mayor debe ser la corriente que suministre el driver o decodificador que uses para alimentar las lines a,b,c,d,e,f y g, asi como los puntos comunes, esto es por que el brillo de un led es directamente proporcional a la corriente que circule por el, la que a su vez es inversamte porporcional al tiempo (brillo=intensidad/tiempo), 'esto quiere decir que cuanto mas rapido encienda y apague un led menor sera la corriente que pasa por el y por consiguiente el brillo. Esto implica un limite al numero de displays que puedes multiplexar con una corriente dada para que tengan un brillo aceptable, ya que a mayor numero, menor debe ser el tiempo que tarden encendidos para que te de tiempo de encenderlos todos sin que se note el parpadeo.


----------



## chipichape (Ene 10, 2009)

Esa era , gracias parcero, me fuiste de mucha ayuda, creo que aclare muchas dudas con eso, mucha suerte,  y feliz anio =


----------



## giomar (Ene 14, 2010)

necesito todas las caracteristicas del alfa numerico para poder hacer un experimento por favor mandemelo lo mas pronto posible gracias


----------



## gomezjuanfe (Mar 16, 2010)

Q tal muchachos!!!! necesito un favor, espero me puedan colaborar!!!
No encuentro el datasheet de un display doble de 15 segmentos..... porfa si alguien me puede decir como lo polarizo y como es la configuracion interna!!!
Muchas gracias..


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 16, 2010)

Lo mas sencillo es andar calando los pines uno por uno
Pones una fuente de entre 5 y 12 V con su resistencia de 470 ohms 
Problamente sea catodo comun asi que colocas la negativa en la pata del medio y la resistencia a cualquier otra deberia encender si no pon la negativa en otro lado y asi. Esto no quemara los leds internos. Asi comenzaran a encender de a uno los segmentos
Asi los puedes identificar.


----------



## juanelotego (May 21, 2010)

Holaa necesito ayuda solo *QU*iero saber como se polariza el display de 16 segmentos es decir el o los catodos que tiene y si van con resistencias o como  gra*C*ias


----------



## jaimepsantos (May 21, 2010)

Que tal juan, no se donde lo hayas comprado pero te dejo la configuracion del display alfanumerico de 18 segmentos, es el que venden en la electronica AG.

Display alfanumerico de AG


----------



## savad (Feb 6, 2014)

Aunque es un tema viejo, no vi que le dieran respuesta adecuada.
Lo que yo haria para minimizar costos en crear un decodificador ASCII a 14 segmentos, usando 2 GALs
una gal maneja los segmentos, a, b, c , d, e, f, g1 y g2. La otra los segmentos h, i, j, k, l, m, dp.
Las entradas en binario 7 bits - representan el codigo ASCII o cualquier otro, pero ASCII es casi universal.
se aplican simultaneamente a las GALs, y usamos la entrada del reloj para amarar la decodificacion en el registro D del GAL. Le quitamos al ucontrol la tarea de la conversion (ganando un moton de memoria ya que no tenemos que almacenar la tabla de conversion, ni el codigo para buscar) y lo enfocamos en el multiplexado del display. Si solo se quiere mostrar un mensaje ... utilizamos la memoria salvada. Si se desea recibr por puerto serie el mensaje a desplegar.. usamos una buffer ciclico cerrado y solo nos preocupamos en actualizar el apuntador de la posicion actual en el buffer... la cual es incrementada  para obter el caracter a desplegar. 
Podemos tener un buffer bastante largo y es facil hacer la marquesina (rotacion de caracteres) de esa
manera.
hay bastante info en la web de como hacer esto. pero si tienes dudas te doy un pequeño ejemplo
digamos que deseamos mostrar el caracter de doble comillas (") = cuyo ASCII es 22

segmentos    iluminados   codificacion (1= activo, -=0)  que representa
   ___                               dpnml  kjih   g1g2fe  dcba        en Hex       GAL1    GAL2
  |\|/|                     |  |         ----  --1-    - ---      --1-        0202          02        02
   - -
  |/|\|
   ___ 
               hacemos la tabla de representacion para todos los caracteres ASCII
                y obtenemos la expresion para cada uno de los segmentos
aqui estan algunos caracteres:
caracter  dpnml  kjih   g1g2fe  dcba    Hex   GAL1  GAL2
 zero 0    --1-  -1--    - -11      1111    243F    24      3F
  uno 1    ----  -1--      ----       -11-    0406     04     06
    2         ----  ----     11-1      1-11    00db    00     db
    3         ----  ----     1---       1111    008f
    4         ----  ----     111-       -11-    00e6
    5         ----  1---    -11-        1--1    0169
    6         ----  ----     1111      11-1    00fd
    7         ----  ----     ----        -111    0007
    8         ----  ----     1111      1111    00ff
    9         ----  ----     111-       -111    00e7

Echa la tabla ... usamos WINCUPL o cualquier otro software gratis para obtener el
archivo para quemar las GAL y listo y resuelto tu primer paso.

El segundo paso ...depende del ucontrolador que uses.  Yo usaba el uprocesador Z80
que me accedia a dos puertos... Uno para el decodificador y otro para la seleccion de la posicion del caracter del display.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2014)

Creo que hoy por hoy se acaba antes con un LCD alfanumérico.


----------



## savad (Feb 19, 2014)

Un LCD es bueno, pero en muchas aplicaciones es necesario tener un display alpha-numerico que no sea LCD  (Focos incandecentes, led de alta intencidad, etc) para mostrar tus mensajes ... por ejemplo en una línea de producción ... servicio requerido (para no andar buscando al supervisor), o para mostrar mensajes motivacionales o de seguridad, etc donde no hay, en forma económica, LCD's comerciales ...digamos de 2 metros con 20 caracteres x 1 ó x 2. Alli es donde entra saber como hacerlos.


----------

